# Green beans and potatoes



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My SIL fixes green beans, potatoes and ham in her pressure cooker. I was happy to get fresh Florida green beans at the store so tomorrow that’s what I’m fixing for myself. It’s cooked in chicken broth with a little garlic and onions.

I haven’t bought ham for ages. I used to see big slices packaged separately. I guess they just need to be heated so that’s what I’ll look for to cut up with the beans and potatoes.

The bottom photo is from Cooking Light. Their recipe uses chicken stock. I only have broth so guess I’ll just use that. At least I’ll get my quota of green vegetables this weekend.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks good even though I don't like green beans!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If you can't find the HAM STEAKS, in the store, go to their deli dep't, and get a pound chunk of the ham there.

They sell it by the pound, and slice it off a big block right there.

Or there used to be small cans of ham on the shelf.

SPAM is ham and other pork parts, almost the same. 

Even in the Sliced Sandwich meats, Oscar Meyer had a small pack of thick sliced ham.

All kinds of fixins, here. 

Looks good, but a bit high in Carbs, for those of us watching those.

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> If you can't find the HAM STEAKS, in the store, go to their deli dep't, and get a pound chunk of the ham there.
> 
> They sell it by the pound, and slice it off a big block right there.
> 
> ...


Thanks. It’s not easy cooking for one person. Good idea about other places to look for ham. I thought cornbread would be good also but as you mentioned ‘carbs.’ Especially this time of year when I’m not getting exercise in my yard.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, that beans and ham look very good… 
I just bought a whole (bone in ) ham this week. I cut a big hunk off, and then sliced some of it up for frying it in a little butter for ham sandwiches. I also made pea soup and put a bunch of cut up ham in the soup. I think I’ll make some mac and cheese today with ham sprinkled in. If you buy a big ham, you could cut it up into big chunks and freeze it.
Then take out a chunk and make several meals from it...It will last you a long time.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Startingover, that beans and ham look very good…
> I just bought a whole (bone in ) ham this week. I cut a big hunk off, and then sliced some of it up for frying it in a little butter for ham sandwiches. I also made pea soup and put a bunch of cut up ham in the soup. I think I’ll make some mac and cheese today with ham sprinkled in. If you buy a big ham, you could cut it up into big chunks and freeze it.
> Then take out a chunk and make several meals from it...It will last you a long time.


Ohhh. I didn’t think about green pea soup. I love that but haven’t made it for a long time. I’ll have to check my pantry or pick some up when I’m at the store this morning.

I was surprised at the store recently in the Puerto Rican area I saw little miniature canned hams and I know we’ve talked about those on on here in the past and I said back many years ago my mother-in-law used to get big canned hams, in the can in the shape of a ham. I don’t like fatty meats and I’m always telling the guys in the meat department not to tell me it’s marbling, I don’t care, I don’t wanna see it, so I will look for lean ham.

it makes me wish I could by a honeybaked spiral cut ham. I love those so much but of course for one person I can’t. This just gave me an idea. Friends from back home are here for the winter And I invited them to dinner. I was thinking seafood but now would be a good time to buy a big ham.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I bought a spiral sugar cured ham during the holidays, using the slices for entrees and for sandwiches at work (I hate cold sandwiches). It had a center bone, actually 2, so we boiled it down and made a delectable Black Beans and rice dish. Gave the bones to the dogs and haven't seen them since Christmas . They have their hiding places.

Mom always seasoned her canned green beans with a little vinegar and sugar. Nowadays I like my beans al dente but the potatoes pretty done, so it takes timing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, One time, my nephew who loves ham was coming for dinner, so I bought a canned ham to make for him. ( I never made a canned ham before) Well, who knew that the canned ham was covered in plastic??? I attached the cherries and pineapple on top of the plastic and roasted it. He has never let me forget it…and said, “it’s a good thing that I took it out of the can first, cause it would be hard to attach the pineapples and cherries with the toothpicks through the can! 

Well, not long after that I read that a woman cooked a canned ham in the oven without removing the can and it exploded in the oven, and blew off the oven door! 
I still LOL when I think of what this woman did.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

My mother made Italian flat green beans with potato's. She did not use or have small potato's. We love green beans around here, but hate canned green beans.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> “it’s a good thing that I took it out of the can first, cause it would be hard to attach the pineapples and cherries with the toothpicks through the can!


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Startingover, One time, my nephew who loves ham was coming for dinner, so I bought a canned ham to make for him. ( I never made a canned ham before) Well, who knew that the canned ham was covered in plastic??? I attached the cherries and pineapple on top of the plastic and roasted it. He has never let me forget it…and said, “it’s a good thing that I took it out of the can first, cause it would be hard to attach the pineapples and cherries with the toothpicks through the can!
> 
> Well, not long after that I read that a woman cooked a canned ham in the oven without removing the can and it exploded in the oven, and blew off the oven door!
> I still LOL when I think of what this woman did.


That’s hilarious an right up there with young cooks who don’t take the giblet’s package and neck out of the turkey before roasting it. (Guilty)


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This was better than expected. At first it look like it was going to make so much I thought I’d be sick of it before I finished it but I ate half tonight. Daughter, who doesn’t like ham, stopped in and tried a bowl then said it wasn’t bad except for the little pink things.  I ended up buying a small sliced pk of Fricks ham which I chopped up.

We stopped in Sonny’s BBQ for lunch. She had a big salad with sliced chicken on top and gave me a portion of the meat to try. It was great. Later the waitress told us she gave us smoked turkey instead of chicken which was fine because it was so good. I guess we don’t have very discerning taste buds.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> Mom always seasoned her canned green beans with a little vinegar and sugar. Nowadays I like my beans al dente but the potatoes pretty done, so it takes timing.


That is the way my mom fixed green beans when I was a kid, I don't like green beans any other way.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I like my green beans very much al dente, that is just blanched till bright green and cooled in an ice bath, crunchy. Green beans with bacon and potatoes are good but everything needs to be cooked separately so the beans stay crunchy.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> My mother made Italian flat green beans with potato's. She did not use or have small potato's. We love green beans around here, but hate canned green beans.


I only keep canned green beans for emergency like when I stock up for hurricane season.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Those green beans and potatoes look mighty good. Ham, like bacon, makes everything better.

We've started sauteing green beans in the cast iron skillet. Get a tablespoon or so of olive oil hot. Throw in a few handfuls of beans. don't stir at first. Let them char a bit. Salt and pepper. Then stir. While they're cooking, mince a clove or two of garlic. Just as the beans are done to your liking, clear a spot in the pan. Teaspoon or so of olive oil, saute the garlic for thirty seconds of so. Stir and serve. 

Sometimes we add onions. And the same technique works great for broccoli and brussell sprouts.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Growing them yourself is easy.

Need a trellis for the vine to attach to, start the plant from a bean from a bag that you buy at the store.

Those dried beans are just ripe shelled green beans, of whatever variety you prefer.

A little fertile soil, water, and time, and you get fresh ones that are better than any can, or bag of frozen ones.

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ratherbefishing said:


> Those green beans and potatoes look mighty good. Ham, like bacon, makes everything better.
> 
> We've started sauteing green beans in the cast iron skillet. Get a tablespoon or so of olive oil hot. Throw in a few handfuls of beans. don't stir at first. Let them char a bit. Salt and pepper. Then stir. While they're cooking, mince a clove or two of garlic. Just as the beans are done to your liking, clear a spot in the pan. Teaspoon or so of olive oil, saute the garlic for thirty seconds of so. Stir and serve.
> 
> Sometimes we add onions. And the same technique works great for broccoli and brussell sprouts.


I’ll try that. I cook everything in my iron skillet. Thanks.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Growing them yourself is easy.
> 
> Need a trellis for the vine to attach to, start the plant from a bean from a bag that you buy at the store.
> 
> ...


Everything’s better home grown. Dad grew the best popcorn, potatoes, corn, green beans, tomatoes, green peppers, and swiss chard. We had bee hives, grape vines, apple, pear, and plum trees. What do I have….. Sand.

You know those green onions you buy in a little bunch with a rubber band around them? That was my first job at 14 on a muck farm in Kent.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Everything’s better home grown. Dad grew the best popcorn, potatoes, corn, green beans, tomatoes, green peppers, and swiss chard. We had bee hives, grape vines, apple, pear, and plum trees. What do I have….. Sand.
> 
> You know those green onions you buy in a little bunch with a rubber band around them? That was my first job at 14 on a muck farm in Kent.


Don't forget home grown EGGS, the store bought facsimilies, are nothing like one from your own henhouse..

ED


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

The wife would love to be able to purchase fresh picked green beans but we do with canned . The last fresh we ate was from a sis's garden years ago in 07








but she was serious about her green beans and canned over 100 Qt. every year . BIL Bill could raise some beautiful beans .

For ham, when possible, wife buys butt portion spiral . She packages it for the freezer to serve 4 but does wax or parchment paper to divide servings for 2 so it's simple to divide and those proportions thaw quickly in case the kids and family pop in for sandwiches . She seldom buys $6.00 / lb. fatty watery lunch meat . Sure the frozen ham bone is for that pot of beans later and carbs or not cornbread is a must . I always promise to cut back on the carbs later .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Don't forget home grown EGGS, the store bought facsimilies, are nothing like one from your own henhouse..
> 
> ED


No chickens 🐤


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wigginsr181 said:


> The wife would love to be able to purchase fresh picked green beans but we do with canned . The last fresh we ate was from a sis's garden years ago in 07
> View attachment 681921
> 
> but she was serious about her green beans and canned over 100 Qt. every year . BIL Bill could raise some beautiful beans .
> ...


Nice looking garden.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wigginsr181 said:


> The wife would love to be able to purchase fresh picked green beans but we do with canned . The last fresh we ate was from a sis's garden years ago in 07
> View attachment 681921
> 
> but she was serious about her green beans and canned over 100 Qt. every year . BIL Bill could raise some beautiful beans .
> ...


Didn't she stick her green beans?


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

BigJim said:


> Didn't she stick her green beans?










I suspect i don't have a clue what sticking green beans is. What ever sticking is i've never known it to be necessary .


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Most all beans grow on a VINE, this vine needs a trellis, or at least a tall stick to attach to, to grow.

ED


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

Variety's TOPCROP and CONTENDER 

COPIED: garden beans grow to just 18 to 24 inches in height with a compact, rounded habit, so they *need no staking or pruning*. 

I suppose that's why i've never heard of staking a green bean plant .


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Never heard of that kind of green bean, down this way in Southeast Tennessee, the green beans are like Ed said. We always had to stick our beans as they would grown probably 10 or so feet tall, but on runners, on the sticks they just run down the strings or wire. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Never heard of that kind of green bean, down this way in Southeast Tennessee, the green beans are like Ed said. We always had to stick our beans as they would grown probably 10 or so feet tall, but on runners, on the sticks they just run down the strings or wire. Learn something new everyday.


 A 12' section of 8' tall Chain link fencing on poles, and you get a wall of vines, and hundreds of pounds of Beans. A year.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Never heard of that kind of green bean, down this way in Southeast Tennessee, the green beans are like Ed said. We always had to stick our beans as they would grown probably 10 or so feet tall, but on runners, on the sticks they just run down the strings or wire. Learn something new everyday.


Bush beans don't grow vines but do grow up to 2 feet tall.





How to Grow Bush Beans | Southern States Co-op


Backyard gardeners and large scale farmers alike find growing bush beans easy to do. As the name implies, these beans grow into bushes and don’t require poles for support. This versatile crop includes a wide variety of snap beans, green shelling beans and dry shell beans that are favorites on...




www.southernstates.com




.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Seems like I remember my folks calling them ‘string beans’ back in Ohio.

No, they weren’t staked. I had to pick them and they must have been whats called “Bush beans” because they were just short bushy plants.


----------

